# Code de déverrouillage perdu. (Urgent)



## scorleon (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 
Jai un iPod Nano ver 1, je lai laissé à mon petit fils et je ne sais pas comment il a pu mettre un code de déverrouillage pour liPod. Maintenant je ne peux accéder à mon iPod car je dois le déverrouiller pour accéder au contenu. 
Est-ce que quelquun peut maider  pour lenlever, svp ? 
Merci


----------



## elKBron (18 Mars 2008)

des éléments de réponse ICI
mais attention, certaines manips réinitialisent l'ipod, donc avec perte du contenu


----------



## scorleon (18 Mars 2008)

oki je vais essayer ce soir. Mais bon c pas grave si je perds le contenu. 
Merci encore.


----------



## scorleon (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 
Merci ça marche nickel. 
Merci


----------



## so-shana (1 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,
J'ai un ipod nano et j'ai perdu le code de vérouillage donc maintenant je ne peux plus accéder à mes music.
Y'a t'il une solution , si oui laquelle svp ?


----------

